# YAAAAAAAY for Kopper! And his breeder!



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

OFA prelim at 15 months-- Hips: Good, Elbows: Normal. 

We are now officially cleared for takeoff. . . . not that he was waiting.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats to you and kopper! I'm sure that's a huge weight off your shoulders.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats !! Now Kopper don't go breaking a leg or something)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Do you think they'd post pictures of us? Or would they figure out a way to post what our butts smell like?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Emoore said:


> Do you think they'd post pictures of us? Or would they figure out a way to post what our butts smell like?


 Wrong thread. 

But on subject, CONGRATS to you, Kopper, and his breeder!! Such a relief, isn't it?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Castlemaid said:


> Wrong thread.
> 
> But on subject, CONGRATS to you, Kopper, and his breeder!! Such a relief, isn't it?


Hey that is the wrong thread. . . that was supposed to go in the "what would our dogs do on the forum" thread. . . lol.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Woot!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yay! That is always such a relief. Did you go to Taylor in Rockwall?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*Smelly butts*????.....alrighty then....
CONGRATS on hips, elbows AND stinky rears!!! LOL! :silly::shrug:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Way to go Emily and Kopper!  
That's such exciting news!! Watch out Agility world her comes Kopper!!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Yay! That is always such a relief. Did you go to Taylor in Rockwall?


Yes I did. I was very happy with him and would reccommend him in a heartbeat. He let me come back and watch the whole procedure.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, I love him, take all my dogs to him for hips/elbows. He isn't my regular vet as he is too far but he is well known in the state (and surrounding states). A lot of gsd owners and bull dog owners drive long distance to use him for ofa xrays.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Woo! Congrats!


----------

